# Denver Parking



## printman2000 (Dec 13, 2006)

I thought I had read something before but my searching was fruitless.

Is overnight parking available at Denver Union station? If so, is the lot available at all hours so if the CZ is extremely late we can get our car out? Any idea of pricing?


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 13, 2006)

printman2000 said:


> I thought I had read something before but my searching was fruitless.
> Is overnight parking available at Denver Union station? If so, is the lot available at all hours so if the CZ is extremely late we can get our car out? Any idea of pricing?


Central Parking runs the lot at Union Station and offers long term parking at about $6 per day. Prior arrangements and payment in advance must be made for long-term use. Call 303-893-9402 for info and to arrange payment. They will also be able to answer the off-hours access question. Since they serve Amtrak at Denver, they must be used to handling arrivals at odd times of the day.


----------



## printman2000 (Dec 27, 2006)

PRR 60 said:


> Central Parking runs the lot at Union Station and offers long term parking at about $6 per day. Prior arrangements and payment in advance must be made for long-term use. Call 303-893-9402 for info and to arrange payment. They will also be able to answer the off-hours access question. Since they serve Amtrak at Denver, they must be used to handling arrivals at odd times of the day.


FYI - I just spoke with them and they told me it is pre-paid. No problem parking for several days or getting out after hours.

If anyone knows anything different, please let me know! Thanks


----------



## Guest_COB_* (Jan 28, 2008)

We just used that parking two weeks ago it was $17 a day.


----------



## printman2000 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, I ended up using one of the light rail stations for parking and riding it in to Union Station.


----------



## COB (Jan 28, 2008)

printman I just called the bus about the park-n-ride as we have another trip in two days. was hateing thought of $17 a day for another 6 days. We will park free in BOULDER ride the "B" bus that makes only one other stop between there and UNION STATION. they run real often also. So getting there and home looks like will be a BETTER rather than a BITTER exprience.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 28, 2008)

COB said:


> printman I just called the bus about the park-n-ride as we have another trip in two days. was hateing thought of $17 a day for another 6 days. We will park free in BOULDER ride the "B" bus that makes only one other stop between there and UNION STATION. they run real often also. So getting there and home looks like will be a BETTER rather than a BITTER exprience.


I don't know the hours of operation for the transit, but if the eastbound CZ arrived at 2 or 4 AM (  I hope those days are over), I'd hate having to wait for a long time until I could start home!


----------



## Neil C (Sep 2, 2008)

printman2000 said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > Central Parking runs the lot at Union Station and offers long term parking at about $6 per day. Prior arrangements and payment in advance must be made for long-term use. Call 303-893-9402 for info and to arrange payment. They will also be able to answer the off-hours access question. Since they serve Amtrak at Denver, they must be used to handling arrivals at odd times of the day.
> ...



I called 303-893-9402 for info and to arrange payment for long term parking at Union Station and they told me there is no pre-pay - you just pay at the machine on the lot


----------



## printman2000 (Sep 2, 2008)

Neil C said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > PRR 60 said:
> ...


Well, the pre-pay I was speaking of was the machine. Meaning you pay when you park, not when you leave.


----------



## Jake (Oct 18, 2010)

Said it was $17 per 24 hour period.


----------

